# Breeding for the first time...



## monster (Jun 9, 2008)

What age should you start? Our Rocco is now 8 months old and we've had some offers but aren't sure what to look for in breeding or if it's the right time. Any advice?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ya dont do it.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

8 months?? Thats not healthy. Most responsible breeders will not breed before 2 years of age. I wouldnt personally.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Responsible breeding is so much more than age, and yes two is as low of age you should start 3 is better. Screw the offers, just be pround and accept the compliments for now. If you do decide later on that you want to breed you want to make sure that the bitch you're breeding with doesn't have any VD. Also look for OFA #s. Conformation is a plus, look at the dogs lineage and make sure it lines up with your dogs. If the dogs dogs look like polar oposites, as well, think twice about it. Contracts, payment, and purpose are other things to consider. Why would somebody want to use your dog to breed with? Is this person just adding to the problem with the breed? Does this person even know how to breed correctly, is the dog going to get injured during the mating process? You came to the right place looking for answers, just don't expect for anyone to help you out with breeding your dog. These questions come up alot and taking advice on "how to" from someone you don't know is a bad idea. There's a world of information at your finger tips... Utilize it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Not trying to sound like a party pooper or anything but are you breeding for a purpose or for just the look of your dog?
I mean is your dog registered? Does he carry any titles? 
I am just asking!!
But you do not breed him till he is at least 2 1/2 to 3 years of age.
They are to immature and still growing to breed before that age.
Most large breed dogs mature slower than smaller breed dogs.
I mean these are just a few reason why not to breed at such a young age.
Just let him grow up first.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Most people give it a minimum of 2 years of age. Some reasons:

1.) Most dogs don't mature before 2 or 3, so you want to see the dog at its peak before you start trying to breed it.
2.) The OFA requires dogs be at least 2 years of age before they'll issue health scores. This is related to reason #1.
3.) It takes time to show a dog to its championship, or gain working titles. Most dogs aren't going to have meaningful accomplishments before age 2.

ETA: The female should be held up to the same standards as the male, BTW. If people are coming to you wanting to breed untitled, untested, or underage females, that's not something that needs to be encouraged.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Give your boy enough time to mature. Then you can see if he hold qualities worth passing down. Breeding to early is a big mistake. He could have great temperment now and in a few months as he gets older and more mature with more hormones, that could all change. 
Like others have said, it best to wait until he is fully mature. *


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Pleas for the sake of your dog read everything you can find on breeding and also everything on BSL. Your pup is way to younge to be breeding but now is a good time to research.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

My advice is at least 2 years old, and have your OFA health tests done. What I mean by done, is that your boy passed them. And you should see the passed tasts from the bitch as well. If they do not have or want to get them done, then you shouldn't breed your dog to her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else on 2 years old, however please look at all the pits dying in shelters before you decide to breed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> I agree with everyone else on 2 years old, however please look at all the pits dying in shelters before you decide to breed.


Even worse... The pits dying in their own yards!


----------



## monster (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for all the advice everyone. it's very helpful. we wanted to do our research before even attempting or agreeing to breed Rocco. We didn't really know where to start but you all have given us some good advice and we'll continue to do our research! thanks again.


----------



## monster (Jun 9, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Not trying to sound like a party pooper or anything but are you breeding for a purpose or for just the look of your dog?
> I mean is your dog registered? Does he carry any titles?
> I am just asking!!
> But you do not breed him till he is at least 2 1/2 to 3 years of age.
> ...


Yes, he is registered and both his parent's hold Purple Ribbon titles.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

All purple ribbon that purple ribbon means is the dogs lineage goes back 6 generations in the UKC. Says nothing about the individual dog. What was meant by "does he carry any titles" was has he won anything, earned points and got titled best anything, ect. My dog could be the purest Colby blood, but unless he carries titles, has OFA testing, is conformationally sound, has a great temperament, learns fast, and has proven himself workable he ain't worth breeding! Just because you pay 5 grand for a dog doesn't mean you should breed him. Honestly, if you're dog is bully, which I'm curious to see, it'll be VERY lucky to reach 10 years of age. There are so many factors involved in breeding. You puppy hasn't even reached his potential weight, how do you know he doesn't have any defects? Please don't think that you're being attacked, we are just trying to educate you. This is a great place to learn and you have alot to find still. Please stick around and study before making any decisions that may contribute to the real problem with pit bulls.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Purple Ribbon isn't even 6 generations anymore. Its 3. People like to throw that around like it means something -- and I don't mean you, OP, I mean people who peddle dogs -- when it really just means your dog aint single-registered. One of my dogs isn't PR, and she's of no lesser quality than my two PR dogs.


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

take his current age and times that by 4


----------



## monster (Jun 9, 2008)

we are new to the game and don't even know if we will breed him at all. we have had people ask to breed with him and haven't said yes to anyone. we want to make sure we make the "right" decision and do ALL of our homework!!! thanks for all the advice!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

monster said:


> we are new to the game and don't even know if we will breed him at all. we have had people ask to breed with him and haven't said yes to anyone. we want to make sure we make the "right" decision and do ALL of our homework!!! thanks for all the advice!


Thank you very much for learning. Irresponsible breeding is ruing the APBT. It shows you care for the breed when you are trying to learn and do whats right with your dog.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just my thoughts on breeding. You'll know if its the right time. There wont be any doubt in your mind. You'll have done some impressive things with your dog, and know you've got an outstanding representative of the breed. The people contacting you for stud service will be folks who have equal accomplishments, and have put a lot of thought into picking the best male to match their female. (If people are approaching you without knowing anything about your dog -- pedigree, health scores, accomplishments, temperament -- then they are not the kind of folks who should be encouraged.) 

Breeding is at the end of a long road. It starts with raising up a nice pup, training, socializing. Then you get out to the shows, stack your dog up against the best that's out there, win or lose. You look honestly at your competition, and compare the strengths and weaknesses of your dog versus what is out there. You train your dog for some working events, to see if they've got the stuff to do well. You set aside a chunk of change, and pay for the genetic health tests. 

By the time that dog is 3 or 4, you know where he is strong, and where he needs improvement. You know whether or not he has enough strengths to merit breeding him, and how to breed him in such a way as to minimize passing on his faults. Additionally, you only consider breeding because you're ready for another dog for yourself, and because you've pre-screened enough homes to place the puppies well. Once they're on the ground, you don't even have to advertize in the paper, because the puppies were sold before they were even born.

That's when breeding is a good thing. :cheers:


----------



## monster (Jun 9, 2008)

what a good post! i totally agree with you. 

it seems like everytime we take rocco for a walk someone is saying something to us. we take it as a compliment but at the same time its kind of weird that a person that knows NOTHING about us or our dog is so anxious to get us to breed him. our neighborhood has a LOT of pitbulls and we are always seeing signs up at the stores about puppies for cheap. i just wonder if people are doing it for the money? we try and visit the humane society too and there are so many dogs in there that need homes. we wanted to adopt this all white pit her name was Lucy. She was the cutest thing but with a puppy of our own, a 2 year old, and a baby on the way we figured we better wait until we move into a bigger place and were 100% sure that we would be able to handle the financial responsibility of another dog. people don't realize how expensive having a dog can be! they think all you have to do is feed and water...NOT SO MUCH! we are going to let our little man grow up and maybe in a year or two get him a sister!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

good plan! people don't often sit down and weigh out all the factors when deciding to get a dog/pup hence the overpopulation in the shelters!


----------



## TONKA (Jun 15, 2008)

props to every one that posted on this thread, very insightfull, learned alot, thanx again!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

And props to the OP, too. Its nice to hear from people who haven't already decided that they're going to breed the nuts off their dog, and nobody else will tell them otherwise. oke:


----------

